# What are you guys using for floodlights?



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Currently, I'm just using blue colored floods from Home Depot with cheap ground stakes. The ground stake part is ok, but I'd like to get an alternate for the bulbs, either LED or CFL. I'm having a hard time finding anything LED related though - anyone have any good LED setups they can recommend?


----------



## nategilby (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lights*

We spray paint floodlight bulbs, been doing it for years with no problem


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*LED spotlights for 3.99*

Bought a bunch of these in 2011 and love them, low power draw, good lighting for hitting tombstones and props, colors, red, blue, orange, white, green $3.99

https://www.goldengadgets.com/led-l...d-spot-light-white-red-blue-green-orange.html

I got 2 of these last year and they work good also, as you can choose the color, but no memory so if you turn off and back on it wont be set to the color you set it at last. they are LED again low power draw = no tripped breakers $4.99


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*no floodlight heat damage*

Another thing I like about the LED flood/spot lights, vs the normal floodlights is that you can put them right up next to a foam tombstone and it wont burn/melt the foam from the heat from those 75W floodlights, they are never hot, cool to touch.



iowachap said:


> Bought a bunch of these in 2011 and love them, low power draw, good lighting for hitting tombstones and props, colors, red, blue, orange, white, green $3.99
> 
> https://www.goldengadgets.com/led-l...d-spot-light-white-red-blue-green-orange.html
> 
> I got 2 of these last year and they work good also, as you can choose the color, but no memory so if you turn off and back on it wont be set to the color you set it at last. they are LED again low power draw = no tripped breakers $4.99 Promotion!E27 3W 16 Colors 4 Modes LED Color Changing RGB Light Bulb +Remote Control - - Amazon.com


----------



## SouthBayJT (Oct 10, 2010)

*what to use for light base*

Iowachap, what do you use for the base with those LED spotlights? I have a couple of these HD clamplights
http://thd.co/1NR3UV9
that I use with blue CFLs but it gets expensive if I get 5 or 6 of these to light up every tombstone. 
Do you use mostly blue ones on your tombstones? This house has a nice spooky look with pretty much all blue:
http://new.hollywoodgothique.com/halloween-haunt-odyssey-2014-simi-valley-and-thousand-oaks/
But greens and reds can look good too like this:
http://i2.wp.com/new.hollywoodgothique.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/mourning-title-block.jpg


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Love blues, they give most things with white or grey color a almost black light glow effect, however we mix in some reds on things like static ground breakers that make them pop with red with the blue illuminating structures and we also can hit more than one tombstone with one light by throwing it on angles to catch 2. Here is what we use, they have a spike so you can put them in the ground and then they have a screw so you can adjust the angle as needed, the sucky thing is they have a very short lead cord, they used to come with like a 6 ft cord, but they are cheaper than the dome clamp you showed for 7.97, these are like 5 bucks,

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bell-Weatherproof-Portable-Spike-Light-SL101B/202284549


----------



## H3Tank (Sep 19, 2011)

I found these outdoor LED RBG 10W lamps. They claim to have memory. I ordered a couple to see how they work.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I use a combination of LED and CFL floods, some of those small color-changing LEDs like someone posted above (make sure the ones you get retain memory so they come back on the last color you set them too...some don't do that), and some 12V LED spotlights I made from a tutorial here on this site (I cannot find the post but it was using some prewired 5mm LEDs and bundling them together in short lengths of plant stakes and connecting to a wire that you could screw to a wall or stab into the ground...great little trick).

LED floods - blue, green, red
http://amzn.com/B003ZAK0SY

LED spots
http://amzn.com/B009UZD81Y

I use the Hubbell stake lights that the big box stores sell by the metric ton at Christmas time. I have 15 or 20 of them around.
http://amzn.com/B008J3OQQ4


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

you think any of these would be enough to flood an area with a deep read? the floods I've found look vaguely red. 
https://www.goldengadgets.com/led-l...d-spot-light-white-red-blue-green-orange.html

well I just ordered these and will let you know...


----------



## TheHeebieJeebies (Nov 9, 2013)

*tombstone lighting*

I have been using the solar flood lights for my tombstones. No electricity to use or cords to ugly up the place. I wait till the end of summer for the clearance sales on lawn and garden and stock up on them for half-off. I like purple color on the tombstones. So, I bought clear purple gift wrap and cut circles out of the sheets that would fit the solar light. I just hot clued them on. It does take about 8 sheets on each solar light to get the color dark enough. I have done 30 of the suckers so far and still have most of the roll of gift wrap left. I did do some green ones this year for a well prop I did. Just make sure to charge them up in the sun before you want to use them. Works for me.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

So I got the HDE E27. It's got good color but it won't work as a flood. I's definitely a spot. At 5 feet it illuminates my cat and that's about it.


----------

